# Plumbing a pole barn house



## eugenius (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I decided to build a pole barn house and am on a serious budget. I am bound and determined to do 100% of the work myself. My first step will be mapping out and laying out the drains in the slab. I am here looking for any tips and info before I begin. My first thought is I will run PEX in framed walls to the sinks/showers/toilets. I plan to have 3 showers (1 is really just a wash basin for the dogs), 3 toilets, 3 sink vanities, and an floor drain for a fish tank built in the wall. A few basic questions I have is what size drain line is required by each? ie showers, sink, toilet etc. Are there any products I should use or avoid? And is it one main drain from the septic through the house, then Y off to the room, then Y off to each individual source? I am not a plumber, nor can I really afford one so any tips are welcome and although I do know a little, assume I know nothing. Thanks in advance! I attached a quick drawing if it makes it easier .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

eugenius said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I decided to build a pole barn house and am on a serious budget. I am bound and determined to do 100% of the work myself. My first step will be mapping out and laying out the drains in the slab. I am here looking for any tips and info before I begin. My first thought is I will run PEX in framed walls to the sinks/showers/toilets. I plan to have 3 showers (1 is really just a wash basin for the dogs), 3 toilets, 3 sink vanities, and an floor drain for a fish tank built in the wall. A few basic questions I have is what size drain line is required by each? ie showers, sink, toilet etc. Are there any products I should use or avoid? And is it one main drain from the septic through the house, then Y off to the room, then Y off to each individual source? I am not a plumber, nor can I really afford one so any tips are welcome and although I do know a little, assume I know nothing. Thanks in advance! I attached a quick drawing if it makes it easier .


You speak from both corners of mouth at same time Kemosabe. Three showers and 3 toilets aren't synonyms with serious budget.:laughing:

For water supply I suggest you run pex under slab in a sleeve to rise at each water supply connection location. This eliminates any sharp bends or ells and hidden connections. If you don't know where those locations are to be in the drawing you ain't ready to begin building.


----------



## eugenius (Mar 2, 2014)

The budget is mainly on contractors and labor. We do not have everything mapped out 100% so to speak. I am actually going to be doing this in phases for funding. So phase 1 is to pour the slab, phase 2 is to erect the building, phase 3 is to move my camper into the building, sell my current home in the city, and use the proceeds to frame up the rooms of the house within the 50x50 metal structure. It is an interesting concept, i know lol. So thinks could change as we go but we know drains have to set in stone at the very least.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I dislike being so blunt, but get a plan on paper and your plumbing supply will be the easiest part of the process. My HVAC ducts are under slab PVC but there had to be a plan and it worked out very well. Good luck with whatever you decide.

An idiot with a plan is better off than a genius without a plan.
T. Boone Pickens


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Eugenius, welcome DIY Chatroom! Sounds like a very ambitious plan. Plumbing is not too difficult once you learn some basic elements, but from the info you provided I can only say you need a 3" or 4" building drain- depending on your local code.

I suggest you but your building shell up now, before the slab (thats the order its done in my area) and move in prior to the slab. This way you have time to study plumbing and ask us detailed questions.

Another option is to pay for the the ground rough to be completed by a good plumbing shop and do the top out yourself


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got me scared.
This is all a one shot deal.
Pole barns are great, but for a house?
If that rough plumbing in not done right the whole house is useless.
Poring and finishing a slab for sure is not a first time DIY job. There is no going back once that truck shows up.


----------



## eugenius (Mar 2, 2014)

I will not be pouring the slab. Right now I am on the fence between doing the dirt work, building the form, laying the beams, rebar, footers, etc, and having a contractor be there to do the labor on the pour/finishing of the slab or just paying a contractor to do the whole slab. Right now I am pricing out the 2 options. It is not conventional but I have seen it work and am excited to get started. I also mis spoke in the title, its not exactly a pole barn, its a metal building. All red iron beams and purlings vs the wooden pole barn.


----------

